# Last Date to Arrive - means?



## ChiiBunny (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi there! 

I hope somebody can help clarify this for me.

My fiance is holding a visa 600 subclass with the following details:
-VISA GRANT DATE: 16 MAY 2014
-LAST DATE TO ARRIVE: 16 MAY 2015
-Entries: multiple
-Stay for/ Until: 3 Months


I want him to return here in Australia on MARCH 14, 2015. 
He entered AU many times already since last year, but of course with a max stay of 3mos only. 

My question is ..
Can he stay until Jun 14 (max stay 3mos)?
Or he can only be allowed to stay until May 16 (last date to arrive)?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

He can enter at any point prior to May 16, 2015 and stay for 3 months from the date to arrival. So, for example, he could arrive on May 10th and stay until August.


----------



## ChiiBunny (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Maggie! 

I checked again his visa via VEVO. Here the VISA EXPIRY DATE is stated...

VISA GRANT DATE: 16 May 2014
VISA EXPIRY DATE: 16 May 2015
ENTRIES ALLOWED: Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa 
MUST NOT ARRIVE AFTER: 16 May 2015
PERIOD OF STAY: 03 months on each arrival

This means he can only be allowed until MAY 16, 2015 here in AU?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

No, as Maggie said it means he can arrive 10th May and can stay for 3 months on that arrival.


----------



## ChiiBunny (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Mish!

Thanks for your reply. Really? Even if the VISA EXPIRY DATE is MAY 16th?

I already about to book for his flight. So if this gets clarified, that would be really great!


----------



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

ChiiBunny said:


> Hi Mish!
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Really? Even if the VISA EXPIRY DATE is MAY 16th?
> 
> I already about to book for his flight. So if this gets clarified, that would be really great!


Like Mish and Maggie already said, the visa expiry date just refers to the last date your fiance can enter australia. he cant come to australia any time after the 16th of May. His "entry time" expires on the 16th of may. It has nothing to do with the length of his stay. its just telling you the deadline for his entry. so basically the latest he is allowed to enter is the 16th of May. on the 17th he would t be allowed to enter anymore. so if he would arrive on the 16th of may he could stay until the 16th of august. but he can arrive any time between the visa grant date and this visa expiry date. 
therefore its perfectly fine if he wants to arrive on the 14th of march. 
hope this is clear enough now


----------



## ChiiBunny (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Sina1308! 
Now that is really clear enough for me! ☺ 
The VISA expiry date is somehow synonymous to "Last entry time/date" in this case. &#55357;&#56836; 
Really glad to know this. Thanks heaps! &#55357;&#56856;


----------

